# ??????



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

whats up guys........ im new on this forum and i thought i needed to try it out... i just bought my first handgun bout a month ago (i have owned a several long guns since i was younger)........... it is a P95 ..shot it for the first time last weekend and seems like a descent gun so far.. cant wait to get my next handgun next month...but anyways!! i want to get some accessories for it... holster, mag case/belt... that sort of thing but i dont want them generic holsters that doesnt fit tight.. also i have a slip on grip and a bottom mount laser, is it possible to get a descent holster to fit the gun with a laser...i am probably gonna end up takin the laser off and putting a flashlight on it anyways...... im starting to spend quite a bit of time so any suggestions for a ammo bag would be great... i already got a pelican 1400 ill post pics later today.... 


very confusing i know but it is pretty early in the morning here in fort worth, and already been a long day


thanks
:buttkick:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum From Kentucky. Personally Im not one for mounted lights or lasers but it's your weapon. As to ammo and production ammo will fit the bill. But most all pistols will like some over others and even if you had two of the same weapon you would probably find that brand A works great in one but not quite as good in the other. Your best bet is just to get a few different brands and see what your pal likes eating best.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Enjoy the new gun. Like was just posted ammo goes gun by gun but most weapons today shot most decent brass ammo pretty well. Keep the gun clean is the best advice I have. It is pretty hard to get a holster made specifically for a certian weapon with a certian laser or light on it. Just keep searching, you will find one.

The other stuff I'd say just just keep looking something will show up. 

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------

